# What breed of chicken is this?



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Here is my sweet chicken friend Opal. She was the first of my current flock and is the chicken that I have bonded with the most. She is a lavender grey hen. She is about 5-6 months old I believe. I got her from a family friend who purchased a random batch of eggs from a hatchery so I don’t know what breed she is. Also, when do you think she’ll start giving me some eggs? 😃


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue what she is. She should start laying any time. Watch for her comb to redden up. That's a sign eggs are on the way.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Lavender Orpington.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I'm curious about the one at the back with five toes on one foot. I've got one like that. I think mine has some Faverolles heritage.

I love Polydactyly chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm confused, which one at the back.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

I was thinking she may be a Lavender Orpington as well. I’m interested to see how much bigger she gets. She’s pretty big now. Her comb and wattles are getting much pinker so hopefully she’ll start giving me eggs soon.

Chicken biscuits, I am surprised you noticed that from the pictures. That chicken with the extra toe is my blue Jersey giant. I am not sure if that is normal for the breed. I just thought it was some sort of defect haha. She only has it on that one foot. I also have a Salmon Faverolle that has an extra toe on each foot. They are completely separate though, not connected like the one pictured.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Here is another picture of my blue Jersey giant, Maple. 








And my Salmon Faverolle, Henrietta.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Lavender Orpington.


Yes, I may have to agree


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Agree that Opal looks like a Lavender Orpington. My Lavender Orp started laying around 8-and-a-half months old, so you might have a little wait still before you see eggs from her! 🤣

Also I believe Maple is a mix of some sort. Looks to me like she has a beard, a trait that Jersey Giants don't have. Actually, she's pretty similar to CB's bird! Was she also a random egg hatch? Which hatchery, if you can remember? I wonder if she might be a Favaucana or Green Queen, but those mixes seem to be exclusive to My Pet Chicken and Meyer Hatchery, respectively.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi fuzzies, Maple is from a local hatchery called Little Birdie hatchery in NC. She is supposed to be a blue Jersey giant but hey I guess she’s probably not pure then 😂. I know this hatchery has Green Queens as well. Chicken biscuits, do you know what kind of chicken yours is?
And dang, some of these girls are gonna have to start doing some work around here! 🤣 Can’t wait for my first egg!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

anava said:


> That chicken with the extra toe is my blue Jersey giant. I am not sure if that is normal for the breed. I just thought it was some sort of defect haha.


Yeah it's not. Looking at the photo of her, she's not a Blue JG. I would guess she has some faverolles background like my girl.


anava said:


> She only has it on that one foot.


My girl is like that too. So weird!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

anava said:


> Chicken biscuits, do you know what kind of chicken yours is?


I do not, I was told she was a lavender orpington when I first got her. She obviously isn't. I was then told her father was a blue jersey giant. So she's mix, exactly what is in it, I don't know. I'm guessing some faverolles due to the five toes on one foot, and her beard.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh, interesting, I didn't know anywhere else carried Green Queens! I'd bet that's what she is, then! Green Queens have Faverolles ancestry from what I've read, so it makes sense if the speculation is that there's Faverolles in her. 😊

Polydactyly is just kinda weird, and it's not uncommon for it not to occur on both feet if not pure for the gene. I have a Silkie mix with 9 toes total as well. A study I read about it a while back found that the extra toe more commonly occurs on the left foot if not on both feet--which is the case for my bird, and seems to be the case for both of your birds, as well! 😲


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Oh, interesting, I didn't know anywhere else carried Green Queens! I'd bet that's what she is, then! Green Queens have Faverolles ancestry from what I've read, so it makes sense if the speculation is that there's Faverolles in her. 😊
> 
> Polydactyly is just kinda weird, and it's not uncommon for it not to occur on both feet if not pure for the gene. I have a Silkie mix with 9 toes total as well. A study I read about it a while back found that the extra toe more commonly occurs on the left foot if not on both feet--which is the case for my bird, and seems to be the case for both of your birds, as well! 😲


Fascinating!


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I do not, I was told she was a lavender orpington when I first got her. She obviously isn't. I was then told her father was a blue jersey giant. So she's mix, exactly what is in it, I don't know. I'm guessing some faverolles due to the five toes on one foot, and her beard.


This is so weird it’s like they’re the exact same chicken. Maybe they are mixed with the same things. Like blue Jersey giant and some Faverolle. Or mine could be a Green Queen like fuzzies said. Didn’t think I’d learn that one of my chickens isn’t what I though she was 🤔. You guys are so knowledgeable on this site!


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

I looked up green queens, so looks like they lay green eggs? And she does look like one! I’m super excited to see what kind of eggs she’ll lay now. If they do end up green then I’ll consider her a green queen hahah. The website also says they sometimes have five toes. Cool!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

anava said:


> This is so weird it’s like they’re the exact same chicken. Maybe they are mixed with the same things. Like blue Jersey giant and some Faverolle. Or mine could be a Green Queen like fuzzies said. Didn’t think I’d learn that one of my chickens isn’t what I though she was 🤔. You guys are so knowledgeable on this site!


Well, I think the major difference is mine has yellow skin, while yours has white.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Well, I think the major difference is mine has yellow skin, while yours has white.


Yes true. And Maple has a darker outline on her light feathers.


----------

